# Προσδιορισμός αρσενικού γένους για αρσενικά και θηλυκά ουσιαστικά



## Dahlida (Jun 23, 2020)

Καλησπέρα! Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν το θέμα έχει ήδη συζητηθεί, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω στην αναζήτηση. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θεωρείται λάθος να γράφουμε «ορισμένοι άντρες και γυναίκες» όταν εννοούμε «ορισμένοι άντρες και ορισμένες γυναίκες». Η ερώτησή μου δεν αφορά τη φεμινιστική θέαση και χρήση της γλώσσας, είναι μια απορία που προέκυψε επειδή κάποιοι επιμελητές και κάποιες επιμελήτριες (να το πάλι!) μου διορθώνουν φράσεις στις οποίες χρησιμοποιώ επίθετα ή αντωνυμίες στο αρσενικό γένος όταν ακολουθούν ουσιαστικά αρσενικού και θηλυκού γένους (όπως στο παράδειγμα που έφερα).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2020)

Σχετική συζήτηση για τον παλιότερο κανόνα που θέλει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο προσδιορισμός να έχει ουδέτερο γραμματικό γένος, και για το κατά πόσον (είναι καλό ή πρακτικής αξίας να) συνεχίζει να ισχύει, βρίσκεται εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...νοι-ή-ειρημένοι)&p=20168&viewfull=1#post20168


----------



## Dahlida (Jun 23, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Βλέπω στο νήμα που παραθέσατε ότι η συζήτηση αφορά κυρίως κατηγορούμενα, κι όχι επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο ότι κάποιος θα επέλεγε το ουδέτερο για να προσδιορίσει το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό όνομα. Καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή, ως ένα σημείο τον προβληματισμό για το αν μπορούμε να πούμε «οι καρέκλες και οι πίνακες του δωματίου είναι άσχημα και κάνουν το δωμάτιο να φαίνεται πνιγηρό» αλλά υποθέτω κανείς δεν θα αναρωτιόταν αν μπορεί να πει «τα άσχημα καρέκλες και πίνακες κάνουν το δωμάτιο να φαίνεται πνιγηρό». Ίσως δεν διατύπωσα σωστά την απορία μου, αλλά αυτό που εννούσα είναι αν μπορούμε να πούμε «κάποιοι άντρες και γυναίκες» για να μεταφράσουμε το «some men and women» ή αυτό αποτελεί gender inconsistency και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να μεταφράσουμε «κάποιοι άντρες και κάποιες γυναίκες». Ειδικότερα σε περιπτώσεις που η ροή του κειμένου δεν το επιτρέπει ή έχουμε περιορισμό χαρακτήρων (υπότιτλους για παράδειγμα) είναι αποδεκτή μια τέτοια χρήση του επιθέτου σε αρσενικό γένος για αρσενικά+θηλυκά ουσιαστικά (έμψυχα); Εσείς τι κάνετε σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 23, 2020)

Ας βάλω πρώτα να υπάρχει τον σχετικό κανόνα που αφορά την παλαιά συζήτηση, γιατί μάλλον δεν το είδα να αναφέρεται:

Συμφωνία του κατηγορούμενου με το υποκείμενο
Όταν υπάρχουν στην πρόταση δύο ή περισσότερα έμψυχα υποκείμενα, το κατηγορούμενο μπαίνει στον πληθυντικό αριθμό, στο γένος των υποκειμένων, π.χ. Η Νίνα και η Σοφία είναι παντρεμένες. Όταν όμως τα υποκείμενα είναι διαφορετικού γένους, τότε το κατηγορούμενο μπαίνει στον πληθυντικό, συνήθως στο επικρατέστερο γένος (το αρσενικό είναι επικρατέστερο του θηλυκού και το θηλυκό του ουδετέρου), π.χ. Ο πατέρας του και η μητέρα του είναι αυστηροί.

Όταν υπάρχουν στην πρόταση δύο ή περισσότερα υποκείμενα που δηλώνουν πράγματα, το κατηγορούμενο μπαίνει σε ουδέτερο γένος ανεξάρτητα από το γένος των υποκειμένων, π.χ. Τα πλοία, οι βάρκες και οι φρεγάτες είναι πλωτά.

http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSGYM-C107/623/4022,18040/


Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα, και μιλώντας ως επιμελητής, ούτε έχω διορθώσει ποτέ ούτε θα διόρθωνα την παραδειγματική φράση που βάλατε (ακολουθώντας κι εδώ τη λογική του «επικρατέστερου» αρσενικού, όπως γίνεται δεκτό στον παραπάνω κανόνα περί συμφωνίας του κατηγορουμένου).


----------



## Dahlida (Jun 23, 2020)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. 
Οπότε, όπως καταλαβαίνω, η περίπτωση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού-έμψυχων ουσιαστικών ακολουθεί τον κανόνα του επικρατέστερου γένους, όπως και στην περίπτωση υποκειμένων-κατηγορούμενου. Αυτό μου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό και ποτέ δεν είχα μπει στη διαδικασία να το ψάξω, όμως το τελευταίο διάστημα οι διορθώσεις που λαμβάνω πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι πολύ συχνές και με έχουν προβληματίσει. 
Ίσως είναι απλά μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας στην επιμέλεια, η οποία δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να εφαρμοστεί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (όπως στον υποτιτλισμό που προανέφερα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2020)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η τάση αυτή (της επανάληψης των επιθέτων) έχει μια νομικίστικη χροιά και προέρχεται από πολύ προσεκτικούς μεταφραστές-επιμελητές που, μπροστά σε ένα νομικό κείμενο, θέλουν να είναι βέβαιοι ότι, όταν λες ότι το πρώτο πράγμα σε μια λίστα είναι πράσινο, θέλεις να καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης ότι και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία της λίστας είναι πράσινα.

Π.χ. το αγγλικό «for the purpose of applying Annexes II and III to that Regulation, the following formulae, procedures and methods shall be used», στο ελληνικό δεν έγινε «για την εφαρμογή των παραρτημάτων ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του κανονισμού αυτού, οι ακόλουθοι τύποι, διαδικασίες και μέθοδοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται» αλλά «για την εφαρμογή των παραρτημάτων ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του κανονισμού αυτού, οι ακόλουθοι τύποι και οι ακόλουθες διαδικασίες και μέθοδοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται». Αν μάλιστα η τρίτη λέξη ήταν «πρωτόκολλα», τότε θα λέγαμε «για την εφαρμογή των παραρτημάτων ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του κανονισμού αυτού, οι ακόλουθοι τύποι, οι ακόλουθες διαδικασίες και τα ακόλουθα πρωτόκολλα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται». 

Για το τι θα έκανα σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο ή έναν υπότιτλο, θα πρέπει να το σκεφτώ περισσότερο. Δεν βάζω κανόνα το ότι θα απέφευγα την επανάληψη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2020)

Ειδικά στα νομικίστικα που είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη η παράθεση πολλών ουσιαστικών με τον ίδιο προσδιορισμό, για να αποφύγω τη χρήση αρσενικού γένους για θηλυκά ή ουδέτερα (και αντίστροφα), τα τρώει η μαρμάγκα καλλιτεχνικά:
**για την εφαρμογή των παραρτημάτων ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του κανονισμού αυτού πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται οι ακόλουθοι τύποι, και οι ακόλουθες , διαδικασίες και οι μέθοδοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται που παρατίθενται κατωτέρω:

Ομοίως για τα οποιαδήποτε οποιεσδήποτε οποιουσδήποτε, που τα τρώει η μαρμάγκα και γίνονται "κάθε"
for any and all losses, liabilities, damages, costs (including, without limitation, court and arbitration costs), and expenses (including, without limitation, reasonable attorneys’ fees), incurred by the Company and arising out of or due to any breach. 

για οποιαδήποτε απώλεια, ευθύνη, ζημία, για οποιοδήποτε κόστος (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ενδεικτικά δικαστικών εξόδων και εξόδων διαιτησίας) και για οποιαδήποτε δαπάνη (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ενδεικτικά εύλογων δικηγορικών αμοιβών) με τις οποίες ή το οποίο έχει επιβαρυνθεί η Εταιρεία και οι οποίες ή το οποίο εγείρ...:curse: 

=>για κάθε απώλεια, ευθύνη, ζημία, κόστος (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ενδεικτικά δικαστικών εξόδων και εξόδων διαιτησίας) και δαπάνη (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ενδεικτικά εύλογων δικηγορικών αμοιβών) που έχει βαρύνει την Εταιρεία και που εγείρεται από ή σε σχέση με οποιαδήποτε αθέτηση.


----------



## presunto (Jun 24, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Όταν όμως τα υποκείμενα είναι διαφορετικού γένους, τότε το κατηγορούμενο μπαίνει στον πληθυντικό, συνήθως στο επικρατέστερο γένος (το αρσενικό είναι επικρατέστερο του θηλυκού και το θηλυκό του ουδετέρου), π.χ. Ο πατέρας του και η μητέρα του είναι αυστηροί.



Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι απ' όσα γράφτηκαν από όλους (και όλες ) τους (και τις  ) προλαλήσαντες (και προλαλήσασες   ), έχω απλώς μια απορία.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποια στιγμή μαθαίναμε ότι, αν αναλύσουμε την παραπάνω πρόταση, τότε βλέπουμε το εξής:


Ο πατέρας του και η μητέρα του είναι αυστηροί (άνθρωποι).


Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός κανόνας, ή αν πρόκειται για εμπειρικό «κόλπο» ώστε να εξορθολογίσουμε εκ των υστέρων αντίστοιχους γλωσσικούς σχηματισμούς. Άλλωστε, θα μπορούσε κανείς (ή καμμία, ή τελοσπάντων καμία) να αντιτείνει πως, με την ίδια λογική, η πρόταση θα μπορούσε να έχει ως εξής:


Ο πατέρας του και η μητέρα του είναι αυστηρές (προσωπικότητες).


Θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να μάθω, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος (ή κάποια) εδώ, εάν υπάρχει σχετικός κανόνας, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο η παραπάνω πρόταση θεωρείται ελλειπτική όταν το επίθετο-κατηγορούμενο δεν συνοδεύεται από ουσιαστικό. Ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα κάποιον (ή κάποια) αναγνώστη (ή αναγνώστρια).


----------



## Dahlida (Jun 24, 2020)

Για τα ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι η σχολική γραμματική αναφέρει «Αρκετά συχνά παραλείπεται το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζει ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός, γιατί εννοείται εύκολα. Τότε, ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός μετατρέπεται σε ουσιαστικό. Είναι φανερό ότι ο ουσιαστικοποιημένος προσδιορισμός μπορεί να δεχτεί επιθετικό προσδιορισμό.» Στη φράση «Ο πατέρας του και η μητέρα του είναι αυστηροί (άνθρωποι)» φαίνεται να ισχύει ο κανόνας που ανέφερε ο anepipsogos και ο προσδιορισμός αναφέρεται στα υποκείμενα της πρότασης στον πληθυντικό του επικρατέστερου γένους, όχι σε κάποια λέξη που παραλείπεται. 
Βλέποντας ξανά τις διορθώσεις που έχω λάβει, συνειδητοποιώ ότι όλες αφορούν είτε άναρθρους κατηγορηματικούς προσδιορισμούς, όπως:
«Εξαγριωμένοι οι διαδηλωτές και οι διαδηλώτριες...»
« Όλοι οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες»

ή αντωνυμίες που λειτουργούν ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί σε φράσεις όπως «κάποιοι άνδρες και γυναίκες»
ή τη φράση «ορισμένοι άνδρες και γυναίκες»

Χωρίς να ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένο κανόνα, επαναλαμβάνω κι εγώ το επίθετο όταν πρόκειται για έναρθρο προσδιορισμό σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή που προαναφέρθηκε (οι ακόλουθοι τύποι, οι ακόλουθες διαδικασίες και τα ακόλουθα πρωτόκολλα). 

Υπάρχει άραγε κάποια διαφοροποίηση όταν πρόκειται για άναρθρο προσδιορισμό; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν αποτελεί γραμματικό λάθος ή υφολογική προτίμηση. Για να είμαι ήσυχη θα ακολουθώ τη γραμμή του επιμελητή, η οποία σίγουρα δεν είναι λάθος. Όταν όμως υπάρχουν περιορισμοί, πόσο πρέπει να θυσιάσω άλλες πληροφορίες στον υπότιτλο για να χωρέσω την επανάληψη;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2020)

Να μη θυσιάσεις πληροφορίες στον υπότιτλο για τέτοιες σχολαστικούρες. Να επιμείνεις στη θέση σου, αφού έχεις και επιχείρημα (το επικρατέστερο γένος). Άντε γιατί συγχίστηκα τώρα. Η ψειροεπιμέλεια των υποτίτλων έχει καταντήσει μάστιγα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 24, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να μη θυσιάσεις πληροφορίες στον υπότιτλο για τέτοιες σχολαστικούρες. Να επιμείνεις στη θέση σου, αφού έχεις και επιχείρημα (το επικρατέστερο γένος). Άντε γιατί συγχίστηκα τώρα. Η ψειροεπιμέλεια των υποτίτλων έχει καταντήσει μάστιγα.



Πού είναι το κουμπί με το Like είπαμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2020)

oliver_twisted said:


> Πού είναι το κουμπί με το Like είπαμε;



Υπομονή να κάνετε και θα 'ρθει και στα μέρη μας ο λαϊκισμός...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 24, 2020)

nickel said:


> Υπομονή να κάνετε και θα 'ρθει και στα μέρη μας ο λαϊκισμός...



Άουτς βρε Νίκελ


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2020)

oliver_twisted said:


> Άουτς βρε Νίκελ




Καλά, ο like-ισμός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2020)

Τα πράγματα ξεφεύγουν γρήγορα όταν δεν έχουμε πια ένα και ένα. Σε βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα, η «κεντρική παρέα» γύρω από την ηρωίδα είχε σύνθεση τριών γυναικών και ενός άντρα. Ό,τι κι αν λέει η γραμματική και οι κανόνες, η λογική επαναστατεί σε φράσεις όπως (υποθετική περίπτωση) «Η Άννα, η Ειρήνη, η Μαρία και ο Γιώργος είναι παρατηρητικοί» και η γλώσσα δεν ανέχεται το «Η Άννα, η Ειρήνη, η Μαρία και ο Γιώργος είναι παρατηρητικές». Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαφεύγεις μέσω αντωνυμίας, π.χ.: «Όλοι, η Άννα, η Ειρήνη, η Μαρία, ο Γιώργος, είναι παρατηρητικοί».




Dahlida said:


> «Εξαγριωμένοι οι διαδηλωτές και οι διαδηλώτριες...»
> « Όλοι οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες»



Στα παραδείγματα εδώ θα είχαμε αντίστοιχα:

«Εξαγριωμένοι, διαδηλωτές και διαδηλώτριες,...»
«Όλοι, άνδρες και γυναίκες,...»

Ούτε γάτα, ούτε ζημιά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 24, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλά, ο like-ισμός.


:lol: :lol: :laugh: τώρα το πιασα!


----------



## Inachus (Jul 8, 2020)

Στο «Εισαγωγή στη θεωρητική γλωσσολογία» της Ειρήνης Φιλιππάκη-Warburton (σ. 115-6) βρήκα κάτι σχετικό και το αντιγράφω:



> (11) Ήρθαν πολλοί άνδρες και γυναίκες.
> 
> Η (11) μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί με δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους ανάλογα με το αν θεωρήσομε ότι το επίθετο «πολλοί» χαρακτηρίζει μόνο το ουσιαστικό «άνδρες» ή αν θεωρήσομε ότι χαρακτηρίζει και τα δύο ουσιαστικά «άνδρες και γυναίκες» μαζί. Ο διπλός αυτός προσανατολισμός του επιθέτου αποκαλύπτεται από την ανάλυση της φραστικής δομής της πρότασης, που είναι διττή, όπως δείχνουν τα (12) και (13).
> 
> ...


----------

